
What your company needs to know about sales part 1 - buzzcut
http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-very-most-basic-things-your-company-needs-to-know-about-sales-part-1-of-4/
======
bmccormack
A lot of this is really great. I think the part that stuck out the most to me
is that sales, at its core, is really just a conversation to give someone
information about how your solution solves their problem. If that's true, then
I guess I've been "selling" in one form or another for quite a long time!

